# Starting anew



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello  

We have just sold the house and are stepping away from the life we had envisioned, to start a new story in a new place. It's been yeaaaaars since HSD and I have been on a holiday or adventure, just the two of us. We desperately need "us time", something to take our minds off this huge impending change.

Research shows we should invest in experience rather than things, and I hope they are right as we are selling nearly everything we own! It is exciting and scary and exhausting. Honestly? I've never felt this alive. I want to celebrate this.

Any tips on activities or adventures or holidays? Nothing is too crazy of a suggestion!

For example, I have been invited by a colleague to volunteer with her, greeting and caring for refugees crossing the Mediterranean. I was thinking about learning sign language.

What have you done to close the book / open a new book?


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

Such a fantastic, helpful post, Gailgegirl! Thank you!

Lots of things you mentioned are on our shortlist and if we had time before we did the international move, I would be on the first plane to Croatia! I've always wanted to visit Lake Garda. It sounds like we have similar tastes in travel.

We are also thinking about fostering in the future. It is one of the main routes to adoption in the country we are moving to, which is an added bonus. I guess we shall see where my masters takes me. I am excited for your counselling masters. Your personal experience of grief will be so helpful to your future clients.

I've always wanted to learn falconry and raise a bird of prey. And own a whippet as a working dog. So, if the world descends to anarchy, I may not be a farmer but at least I have something to offer!


----------

